
Crypto Startup – Feedback Wanted - Albert248
Hey everyone,<p>I&#x27;m a co-founder of New Wave (www.newwavecapital.com), and we help people invest intelligently in cryptocurrencies.  You can think of us as a crypto robo-advisor or a &quot;Wealthfront for Crypto.&quot;  Clients fill out a short questionnaire and send us money; our system then builds a customized portfolio of around 15 recommended coins.<p>You can invest for as little as $100 and it only takes five minutes, so we&#x27;d love to get your feedback on our service!<p>We also have mobile apps here.
iOS: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apple.co&#x2F;2PS8v1Y
Android: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;sJp2KW
======
kleampa
I don't trust you

